# serialVersionUID wozu?



## uepselon (18. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe diverse Java Klassen die vom JInternalFrame abgeleitet sind.
In Eclipse bekomme ich immer den Warnhinweis, dass ich keine Eiegnschaft serialVersionUID definiert habe. Ich habe diesbezüglich ein wenig gesucht und bin fündig  geworden. Es sei für serialisierte Klassen notwendig diese UID zu setzen.

Den Sinn hab ich aber nicht ganz verstanden und welchen Wert man nehmen soll?

Gruß,

ueps


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. November 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe: http://dufo.tugraz.at/mirror/hjp3/k100259.html#ixa102961

Gruß Tom


----------

